# Gateway 3DS v2.0 F.A.Q. New 20th October.



## realreality (Oct 20, 2013)

This just came in from the gateway site:


"After receiving alot of emails with questions on our new 2.0 firmware update, we decided to answer some recurring questions :

- Are you working on multirom support? Yes, we are working on multirom support. We hope to have it ready for the 2.0 release.

- Are you working on nand savegame support for pokemon/animal crossing? Yes, we will have pokemon and animal crossing working for the 2.0 release, we will not stop until we have this working!

- What can I do with emunand? It will emulate the system's storage and redirect it to SD, which allows you to update the "emulated NAND" to latest firmware while still keeping your system's physical NAND storage to 4.5. This means you won't need to miss out on fun things like eShop and more.

- Will you support retail gamecards? Yes, we will add an option to launch the original firmware (with emunand support) so you can play retail gamecards.

- Will you support saving without needing to close the application? Yes, we are working on directly updating the savegame file on SD when the savegame chip is being updated. We hope to have it ready for the 2.0 release.

- Are you working on supporting online play? We will start working on this after the 2.0 release.

- Are you working on supporting 5.x and 6.x 3DS systems? Yes, we have still not given up hope to support these consoles. But please be patient."


----------



## Keylogger (Oct 20, 2013)

I have an ambassador 6.3 3ds. With emunand, can I transfert my ambassador 3ds storage to my 6.3 emunand 3ds xl?


----------



## hashcheck1 (Oct 20, 2013)

awesome news saw that earlier  stop emailing them everyone let them work on the v2 release and get it out. multirom support wow gateway


----------



## realreality (Oct 20, 2013)

Keylogger said:


> I have an ambassador 6.3 3ds. With emunand, can I transfert my ambassador 3ds storage to my 6.3 emunand 3ds xl?


They didn't answer that here, but most likely you will be able to do that.


----------



## tecra_a8 (Oct 20, 2013)

Good  now Gateway does not only play ROMs but also retail carts


----------



## glass (Oct 20, 2013)

GW 2.0 will be epic. Firmware 4.5 is an open book for them!


----------



## krzz (Oct 20, 2013)

For me, that's the best update ever. Thanks you, Team Gateway.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 20, 2013)

Summary: Team Gateway claims their 2.0 update will bring MULTI-ROM SUPPORT, and POKEMON/ANIMAL CROSSING SUPPORT. The future of online gameplay is unclear (see the copypasta,) and finally Team Gateway expresses their hopes and efforts for newer firmware support.



			
				20/10/2013 said:
			
		

> After receiving alot of emails with questions on our new 2.0 firmware update, we decided to answer some recurring questions :
> 
> - Are you working on multirom support? Yes, we are working on multirom support. We hope to have it ready for the 2.0 release.
> 
> ...


----------



## ivota (Oct 20, 2013)

> Are you working on supporting 5.x and 6.x 3DS systems? Yes, we have still not given up hope to support these consoles. *But please be patient*.


----------



## indask8 (Oct 20, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> - Will you support retail gamecards? Yes, we will add an option to launch the original firmware (with emunand support) so you can play retail gamecards.


 

Interresting, does that mean even people without gateway will be able to play region free cartridges and use emunand (as long as they're still on 4.5), or maybe they've added some sort of anti-piracy (like you have to insert the red gateway cart before first use).


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 20, 2013)

Damn, Gateway just keeps shitting on the haters. They didn't answer the most important question though.. ETA for the 2.0 update.


----------



## Ra1d (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm waiting for the 6.x support,till then I'm supporting Nintendo,but the new updates look nice.


----------



## RenegadeKid (Oct 20, 2013)

Team Gateway, I love you !!!

Got my Gateway day one and never doubt it was legit !!!

Awesome work !!!!!

Thank you !!!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2013)

Sweet~
Multi-ROM will gain a lot of sales this way.

Keep going GW team!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2013)

once it supports 5.x and 6.x 3DS systems:


----------



## Vappy (Oct 20, 2013)

The 5.x and 6.x support seems like the thing they're least confident in. "Be patient" is probably going to mean several months at the very minimum.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Oct 20, 2013)

Vappy said:


> The 5.x and 6.x support seems like the thing they're least confident in. "Be patient" is probably going to mean several months at the very minimum.


 
Well yeah, that's definitely the hardest.


----------



## Langin (Oct 20, 2013)

I hope Nintendo can keep this card blocked and I hope that it will not support online at all. The gateway team has a lot of tricks in their sleeves it seems which is really neat but I hope Nintendo can keep up their security! :3


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 20, 2013)

Langin said:


> I hope Nintendo can keep this card blocked and I hope that it will not support online at all. The gateway team has a lot of tricks in their sleeves it seems which is really neat but I hope Nintendo can keep up their security! :3


 
only for online.If the GW team play pokemon themselves then the "online feature" is at the bottom of their list


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 20, 2013)

multirom support omfg its a deal.... time to dust of our 4.5 and 4.1 fw 3DS's


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 20, 2013)

If 2.0 is going to do all those things, it must still be a LONG way off.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm a bit skeptical. In all this time of flashcards, I have never seen a company that actually says "we can't support this anymore, Nintendo did too much of a good job, don't buy our card anymore" (with the exception of the ONEi to involve the consumers to buy the TWO). Hell, even the very trustworthy iEvo bit the dust very quickly and there was 0 information from the devs. Even now, if you go to their site, you can see their card still being advertised, same for the Acekard 2i or the DSTT. All cards that ceased to live, yet they are still advertised somehow (I can understand the Acekard 2i because it supports an older firmware, but really? Two cards that haven't been updated in YEARS??).
I don't believe it until comes out because of how sketchy the marketing for this kind of things is.


----------



## Vappy (Oct 20, 2013)

Gateway team have delivered on everything they've said they would so far. No reason to doubt them yet. For a first generation flashcart, they're doing a decent job. No doubt there'll be others down the line who do better once the system is better understood and more exploits are found, but for now GW is doing more than well enough.


----------



## Knoedel (Oct 20, 2013)

I cant even describe in words how amazing the gateway team is!!
and its so damn funny how a lot of you guys updated past 4.5 haha I cant stop laughing


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Multi-ROM will gain a lot of sales this way.


Is multi ROM that much of a deal breaker for people? I certainly would not put it too low on the list but part of it reminds me of the times where futures of carts would be made or broken depending on their support for RTC (and the maybe 6 games that have it) on the GBA, download play on the DS and other such things.



Vipera said:


> I'm a bit skeptical. In all this time of flashcards, I have never seen a company that actually says "we can't support this anymore, Nintendo did too much of a good job, don't buy our card anymore" (with the exception of the ONEi to involve the consumers to buy the TWO). Hell, even the very trustworthy iEvo bit the dust very quickly and there was 0 information from the devs. Even now, if you go to their site, you can see their card still being advertised, same for the Acekard 2i or the DSTT. All cards that ceased to live, yet they are still advertised somehow (I can understand the Acekard 2i because it supports an older firmware, but really? Two cards that haven't been updated in YEARS??).
> I don't believe it until comes out because of how sketchy the marketing for this kind of things is.



In all these years this is the first time Nintendo has started to play hardball when it comes to security.

Anyway it sounds like the gateway people are doing good work.[/quote]


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 20, 2013)

Knoedel said:


> I cant even describe in words how amazing the gateway team is!!
> and its so damn funny how a lot of you guys updated past 4.5 haha I cant stop laughing


None of the usual whiners about lack of 5.X/6.X support have said anything this time round. And you had to preemptively provoke them. Good work.

This is why we can never have nice things.


----------



## lidolinn (Oct 20, 2013)

I wonder if Gateway have some kind of protection against Nintendo. I'm a bit surprise about Nintendo haven't take action against gateway and their aggressive attempts in hacking the system.


----------



## Knoedel (Oct 20, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> None of the usual whiners about lack of 5.X/6.X support have said anything this time round. And you had to preemptively provoke them. Good work.
> 
> This is why we can never have nice things.


let them whine about the lack of 5.x/6.x support!
everyone knew we shouldnt update past 4.5, they deserve no better


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Is multi ROM that much of a deal breaker for people? I certainly would not put it too low on the list but part of it reminds me of the times where futures of carts would be made or broken depending on their support for RTC (and the maybe 6 games that have it) on the GBA, download play on the DS and other such things.


 
Yes it is unfortunately.
I personally don't care.
Having several GBA flashcards (old 265 MB/ 512MB cards) I'm used to only 3/4 games on it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2013)

Vappy said:


> The 5.x and 6.x support seems like the thing they're least confident in. "Be patient" is probably going to mean several months at the very minimum.


i remember the last guy that said that (wii64) and were STILL waiting


----------



## lukands (Oct 20, 2013)

I think when they say that "they are working on it" actually means it WILL work.

Edit...sorry double post I think?


----------



## chango (Oct 20, 2013)

Knoedel said:


> I cant even describe in words how amazing the gateway team is!!
> and its so damn funny how a lot of you guys updated past 4.5 haha I cant stop laughing


 
Me neither lol, all these stupid children saying "OMG GATEWAY DOESNT SUPPORT 6.2 THAT SUXXX I WILL NOT BUY IT!!!!!!" as if their fuckup will magically create a new kernel exploit lolol


----------



## Vappy (Oct 20, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> i remember the last guy that said that (wii64) and were STILL waiting


 
Oh I'm sure they'll hammer out something _eventually_. But as they say...







Enough about firmware support though, GW team continuing to kick ass with awesome functionality additions, some of which most of us didn't even guess at  Glad I'm getting one at last!


----------



## Askedforthis (Oct 20, 2013)

Just completely amazing how well they're working and how much they love their customers. I thought Gateway weren't going to do much when the cartridge was released for the first time, but they've proven me so wrong. Their commitment to their product is just mind blowing. Still a few unanswered questions like if the retail carts are still region locked, and the ETA on the firmware update, but no matter, I assume it won't be several months of waiting until they release 2.0 so I can wait alright.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ra1d said:


> I'm waiting for the 6.x support,till then I'm supporting Nintendo,but the new updates look nice.


 
Erm, you should be supporting Nintendo either way.


----------



## RenegadeKid (Oct 20, 2013)

Knoedel said:


> I cant even describe in words how amazing the gateway team is!!
> and its so damn funny how a lot of you guys updated past 4.5 haha I cant stop laughing


 
That's not cool for others dude.

Well in another hand, if you don't update, you miss a lot of good games and also on the eshop. Some developers also need some support. If you really like like the game, just buy it.

By the way Neimod said not to update it months ago.


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 20, 2013)

lidolinn said:


> I wonder if Gateway have some kind of protection against Nintendo. I'm a bit surprise about Nintendo haven't take action against gateway and their aggressive attempts in hacking the system.


You know, they already did, with FW >4.5.

Kudos to Gateway, they seem like a capable team.
I will stay legal this time though, there is too much emphasis on online with the new Nintendo consoles to bother with flashcard makers playing the cat and mouse game.


----------



## glass (Oct 20, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Damn, Gateway just keeps shitting on the haters. They didn't answer the most important question though.. ETA for the 2.0 update.


Probably because the answer would be "When it's ready".


----------



## mary1517 (Oct 20, 2013)

C'mon... I have my 3DS on 6.X as well and didn't complain a single time, or provoke others to do so, so stop with the trolling -_- They are doing an awesome job with this flashcard. It's out since July and look how much we already got and how much is coming in the near future! Just be patient a little bit more. As they say: "Rome was not build in one day" or something like that...

Beside (and that's the last time I'm talking about the >4.5 firmware stuff...) I would like to point out that* as it is said on the Gateway website's FAQ* - they DO have it working on 6.0 *BUT* only in a form accessible to them, not to regular, potential users (QUOTE: "6.0 compatibility is only valid for our initial entry point") .Have more faith in them, an stop being so sceptical! They already gave the finger twice to all the haters 

Patience is gold. Remember. Things take time to do, just believe in them.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Oct 20, 2013)

And the waiting game continues!

So, I guess online support isn't going to be in 2.0, but the question remains:

Would retail games work online?


----------



## Genshrooms (Oct 20, 2013)

_Are you working on multirom support? Yes, we are working on multirom support. We hope to have it ready for the 2.0 release._
What exactly is multirom support? Is it when you can put more than one 3DS ROM/3DS game per microSD card?


_Will you support retail gamecards? Yes, we will add an option to launch the original firmware (with emunand support) so you can play retail gamecards._
What do they mean by: support retail game cards?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2013)

Genshrooms said:


> _Are you working on multirom support? Yes, we are working on multirom support. We hope to have it ready for the 2.0 release._
> What exactly is multirom support? Is it when you can put more than one 3DS ROM/3DS game per microSD card?
> 
> 
> ...



Basically yes on both counts.

To elaborate a bit further
"Yes, we will add an option to launch the original firmware (with emunand support) so you can play retail gamecards."
As I understand it the GW hacked firmware/kernel thing they use changes quite a bit in the underlying code which breaks commercial games. Here they sound like they plan to release an option to make a slightly less hacked (or basically unhacked) kernel be launched which will allow normal games to run, the emunand stuff presumably means that those on 4.5 can launch what the console and games think is a 6.? kernel and act accordingly but still keep 4.5 and all the relevant exploits intact. How it will do for online I am not sure about.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice to hear.

Any estimated release date ? Did they say anything about it?


----------



## Genshrooms (Oct 20, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Basically yes on both counts.
> 
> To elaborate a bit further
> "Yes, we will add an option to launch the original firmware (with emunand support) so you can play retail gamecards."
> As I understand it the GW hacked firmware/kernel thing they use changes quite a bit in the underlying code which breaks commercial games. Here they sound like they plan to release an option to make a slightly less hacked (or basically unhacked) kernel be launched which will allow normal games to run, the emunand stuff presumably means that those on 4.5 can launch what the console and games think is a 6.? kernel and act accordingly but still keep 4.5 and all the relevant exploits intact. How it will do for online I am not sure about.


 
So the multirom support *is* when you can put more than one 3DS ROM on a microSD card. Right?



FAST6191 said:


> Here they sound like they plan to release an option to make a slightly less hacked (or basically unhacked) kernel be launched which will allow normal games to run


 
What do you mean by normal games?


----------



## GBOT (Oct 20, 2013)

Genshrooms said:


> So the multirom support *is* when you can put more than one 3DS ROM on a microSD card. Right?


Yes



Genshrooms said:


> What do you mean by normal games?


Bought games


----------



## Genshrooms (Oct 20, 2013)

GBOT said:


> Bought games


 
So what does that mean? I will be able to play new bought games without updating the 3ds?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2013)

That would be the implication.


----------



## Genshrooms (Oct 20, 2013)

Does it mean digitally bought games (for example, bought it from the eShop) or physically bought games? Or both?


----------



## ultimatetemper (Oct 20, 2013)

Langin said:


> I hope Nintendo can keep this card blocked and I hope that it will not support online at all. The gateway team has a lot of tricks in their sleeves it seems which is really neat but I hope Nintendo can keep up their security! :3


 
Why? The 3DS still doesn't have his own cheating device, why you don't want Gateway people to go online?
PS: If you're gonna say "pokegen" or something, PokeGen and ALL Pokemon save editors work thanks to the Action Replay codes discovered.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2013)

Genshrooms said:


> Does it mean digitally bought games (for example, bought it from the eShop) or physically bought games? Or both?


Assuming the emunand can get online it should work for both of them. At this point it could go either way though.



ultimatetemper said:


> Why? The 3DS still doesn't have his own cheating device, why you don't want Gateway people to go online?
> PS: If you're gonna say "pokegen" or something, PokeGen and ALL Pokemon save editors work thanks to the Action Replay codes discovered.



Though I can and certain do use memory hacking type devices/techniques to find out stuff for save editors/editing purposes it is not a requirement. Similarly if you can dump and restore NAND (saves) it possibly allows for a few things including cloning.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 20, 2013)

hashcheck1 said:


> awesome news saw that earlier  stop emailing them everyone let them work on the v2 release and get it out. multirom support wow gateway


 
I doubt the same guy answering emails is also the leader of the development team for the cart.


----------



## Kupie (Oct 20, 2013)

Hooray for the Gateway Team!

I'm so happy I went to Gamestop and got a new 2012/4.5 XL. So comfy, so many features to be expected soon.


----------



## CJL18 (Oct 20, 2013)

Knoedel said:


> let them whine about the lack of 5.x/6.x support!
> everyone knew we shouldnt update past 4.5, they deserve no better


 

I remember them saying g it would work on 5.0 firmware so I updated then. they came back and say only on firmware 4.1-4.5


----------



## yondaiime (Oct 20, 2013)

Multi-rom is the most important feature for me in the moment. I'm waiting ansiously for it!


----------



## Langin (Oct 20, 2013)

ultimatetemper said:


> Why? The 3DS still doesn't have his own cheating device, why you don't want Gateway people to go online?
> PS: If you're gonna say "pokegen" or something, PokeGen and ALL Pokemon save editors work thanks to the Action Replay codes discovered.


 

It's because of cheat, sooner or later I won't be able to play online anymore because biches are spamming online like shit with their cheats. I'd like to keep my online AS CLEAN AS POSSIBLE and gateway will soon have it's own cheat engine for sure.(Look what they did right now, nand emulation etc.)

I KNOW this is off topic but hey! Why not buy the game to play online against your friends?


----------



## placebooooo (Oct 20, 2013)

1-) what is multi rom support?
2-) what does it mean when it says it can play retail games or whatever?


----------



## Vappy (Oct 20, 2013)

placebooooo said:


> 1-) what is multi rom support?


Can have more than one ROM per micro SD.


placebooooo said:


> 2-) what does it mean when it says it can play retail games or whatever?


 
Their wording is a bit ambiguous, but the general idea seems to be that there'll be a method for playing retail carts in emuNAND.


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 20, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Is multi ROM that much of a deal breaker for people? I certainly would not put it too low on the list but part of it reminds me of the times where futures of carts would be made or broken depending on their support for RTC (and the maybe 6 games that have it) on the GBA, download play on the DS and other such things.


 
i refer to it with regards to my 8 yr old son who plays the console.. and its for the ease of game switching without the constant demands on me to game swap , unless of course you had multi cards..


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Oct 20, 2013)

glass said:


> GW 2.0 will be epic. Firmware 4.5 is an open book for them!


 

It's as I stated a lot since all this started happening. 4.5 is going to be to the 3DS what 3.55 is for the PS3. They may be working on higher firmwares, but I think the closest they are going to get is to add the stuff from those firmwares to their emulated ones. It's practically going to be a "Dual-NAND" custom firmware. 

As for retail carts working on Gateway, I would be more impressed if I can play ANY GAME on that one. What I mean is for example, if Zelda isn't working at the time of release, I can just use my retail cart of it and play it like that until Gateway fixes it.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 20, 2013)

sux may need to buy a second 3DS mine is on current FW they also need to add a custom cheat engine and release code files on that too


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 20, 2013)

If they get Pokemon working and backing up saves, we will see alot of clone Pokemon out. 



Langin said:


> -snip-


Would you get mad for the reasons stated above? If i keep giving my legit Yvetal through Wondertrade


----------



## Issac (Oct 20, 2013)

I accidentally updated to 6.2 without thinking. I'm looking forward to the day Gateway will support it. Until then, I'll just keep playing storebought games.


----------



## Langin (Oct 20, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> Would you get mad for the reasons stated above? If i keep giving my legit Yvetal through Wondertrade


 

I wouldn't but it's your problem in that case. I can't see if you are cheating or not.


----------



## Vappy (Oct 20, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> they also need to add a custom cheat engine and release code files on that too


 
Smealum already proved it's possible to cheat in games with what I assume is some basic memory manipulation, and if GW have homebrew poc in the form of their menu then there's no reason they couldn't do it too.


----------



## darkziosj (Oct 20, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> sux may need to buy a second 3DS mine is on current FW they also need to add a custom cheat engine and release code files on that too


 

NOPE, if they add online and a cheat engine jesus that would ruin everyone online games like the ds, i hope they never do, cheaters seriously are cancer in games.


----------



## Langin (Oct 20, 2013)

darkziosj said:


> NOPE, if they add online and a chear engine jesus that would ruin everyone online games like the ds, i hope NOPE.


 

That is why I hope they cannot fix the online problems. Else I'd love to see Nintendo banning every gateway user who dares to even touch online. :3

Also I'd like to see if the team is able to create emulators for this guy!


----------



## Rinnux (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok let me just say this. Back when there was the whole debate over should we update over 4.5 or not, it was said MANY times that it was only useful for developers and it will most likely never see the light of day. Lots of people said it wasn't important and we would never be able to use it. I read many times "oh go ahead and update, there's no reason not to". You people have no right to go around saying you warned us not to update. So please stop saying this. It's not like we knew it would go anywhere. 

*steps down off soap box*

you may now continue the discussion. I have given my two cents and will not say anymore.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Oct 20, 2013)

Langin said:


> That is why I hope they cannot fix the online problems. Else I'd love to see Nintendo banning every gateway user who dares to even touch online. :3
> 
> Also I'd like to see if the team is able to create emulators for this guy!


 
You can hope that, but I hope the complete opposite. I'm 100% for online and 100% for cheating (excluding impossible cheats like changing mechanics of online play that's server sided)



darkziosj said:


> NOPE, if they add online and a cheat engine jesus that would ruin everyone online games like the ds, i hope they never do, cheaters seriously are cancer in games.


 
Have you seen cheats like infinite heath or infinite PP work online? Well, I haven't.


----------



## Langin (Oct 20, 2013)

Thunder Hawk said:


> You can hope that, but I hope the complete opposite. I'm 100% for online and 100% for cheating (excluding impossible cheats like changing mechanics of online play that's server sided)


 
Why would you like to see that if I may ask? I am not intending to argue or bash you, but I just don't like to lose against people with infinite Bullet Bills/stars on Mario kart, to op cheated Pokémon or block breaking attacks on fighters you know. I am TOTALLY fine if you cheat, it's not my problem but never cheat online then.

If you cheat I cheat back, but then 5 times worse. Just to make you feel bad for a bit. I know I am a jerk, but cheaters deserve to get 'cheated' back.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 20, 2013)

Online would be nice. Cheating....meh but I'll leave that to you. But put them both together and you'll have a jackasses ruining the fun for everyone else.


----------



## placebooooo (Oct 20, 2013)

what do they mean by retail carts though? cant we already play original 3ds games on 3ds i dont get it


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 20, 2013)

placebooooo said:


> what do they mean by retail carts though? cant we already play original 3ds games on 3ds i dont get it


 
You can't play retail in Gateway mode. From the look of it, they are saying they will have an option to boot emunand, but without whatever Gateway patches that break original games. So you can boot emulated 6.X & play retail cart.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2013)

placebooooo said:


> what do they mean by retail carts though? cant we already play original 3ds games on 3ds i dont get it



You can but some newer games will require firmwares beyond 4.5, this should allow you to stay on the exploitable 4.5 firmware but run the games that require 6.?.


----------



## landmasta (Oct 20, 2013)

Langin bein a little bitch. Can't wait to kick your ass with my perfectly EV'd Pokemon I didn't have to bust my ass to get. All I will have had to do is mess around with a computer program.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Oct 20, 2013)

landmasta said:


> Langin bein a little bitch. Can't wait to kick your ass with my perfectly EV'd Pokemon I didn't have to bust my ass to get. All I will have had to do is mess around with a computer program.


 
So you enjoy being a douchebag?, hopefully Nintendo bans the shit outta people who try to cheat online. By the way the more you cheat online the less people will play online and then the whole community dies.


----------



## landmasta (Oct 20, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> So you enjoy being a douchebag?, hopefully Nintendo bans the shit outta people who try to cheat online. By the way the more you cheat online the less people will play online and then the whole community dies.


 

Whoa whoa whoa, I never said anything about cheating. I just said I don't wanna waste my time breeding a million eggs to get the right nature and stats and then perfectly EV training it to level 100. I don't have time for that shit. I'd never make anything that couldn't exist in the game.


----------



## Quicksilver88 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow.....if they allow people to use the emunand without purchasing the gateway that will be a really nice thing to do for the community. I for one am hoping they somehow use the Gateway RED card as a dongle and if it's SPI is not present it won't allow you to launch the emunand. I'm I a stingy bastard, maybe, but this team is doing some amazing things and I think the fruits of their labor should only be available to those willing to support them and purchase their product. As for those saying oh this will take months....that has not been their track record so far as I don't think they would have put up the two sneak peak videos and now the 2.0 faq if they thought they were still months out....I am guessing weeks is more likely.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Oct 20, 2013)

landmasta said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, I never said anything about cheating. I just said I don't wanna waste my time breeding a million eggs to get the right nature and stats and then perfectly EV training it to level 100. I don't have time for that shit. I'd never make anything that couldn't exist in the game.


 
That is cheating, if you don't have time to play the game, don't. Black/White is ruined because of people like you.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (Oct 20, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> You can't play retail in Gateway mode. From the look of it, they are saying they will have an option to boot emunand, but without whatever Gateway patches that break original games. So you can boot emulated 6.X & play retail cart.


 

That's what I really want. Then, I'll be REALLY happy. No need for a second 3DS for retail games.


----------



## Langin (Oct 20, 2013)

landmasta said:


> Langin bein a little bitch. Can't wait to kick your ass with my perfectly EV'd Pokemon I didn't have to bust my ass to get. All I will have had to do is mess around with a computer program.


 

I know I am a bich  But you are being a BICH too! ^O^


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> That is cheating, if you don't have time to play the game, don't. Black/White is ruined because of people like you.


Do elaborate/why should I respect grinding?


----------



## landmasta (Oct 20, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> That is cheating, if you don't have time to play the game, don't. Black/White is ruined because of people like you.


 

How is that cheating? It's not giving me any competitive advantage. I'm not using roided up Pokemon. Think of it more like blue chips. You wouldn't even be able to tell on WiFi. And that is why I'm not worried about Nintendo. The point is, I don't have an overpowered team, just one that can stand up to competitive battling standards.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Oct 20, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Do elaborate/why should I respect grinding?


It's a vital part of the game? If everyone hacks there goes that game mechanic? if everyones pokemon are EXACTLY the same there goes any variety in types and breeds. What about people who don't cheat and hack? how are they suppose to compete with people who do? your basically making it a necessity to hack to keep up. I can go onnn and onnnn you won't change your mind either way just know you're literally killing the game everything you hack. Seriously black/white is the PERFECT example you cannot have a proper duel on there it's sad.



landmasta said:


> How is that cheating? It's not giving me any competitive advantage. I'm not using roided up Pokemon. Think of it more like blue chips. You wouldn't even be able to tell on WiFi. And that is why I'm not worried about Nintendo. The point is, I don't have an overpowered team, just one that can stand up to competitive battling standards.


If you're EV's and IV'S are perfect you have major advantage, a team of pokemon with perfect IV's and EV's doesn't happen naturally in the game.


----------



## Langin (Oct 20, 2013)

landmasta said:


> How is that cheating? It's not giving me any competitive advantage. I'm not using roided up Pokemon. Think of it more like blue chips. You wouldn't even be able to tell on WiFi. And that is why I'm not worried about Nintendo. The point is, I don't have an overpowered team, just one that can stand up to competitive battling standards.


 

You only make the game easier for yourself since you don't like to lose! BICH ;O;

But seriously I will never even try to battle guys like you. Because you are just TOO LAZY to put some more effort in a game.


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 20, 2013)

I think we should stop this off topic debate about cheating and go back to the thread topic itself; it's getting ugly.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 20, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> It's a vital part of the game? If everyone hacks there goes that game mechanic? if everyones pokemon are EXACTLY the same there goes any variety in types and breeds. What about people who don't cheat and hack? how are they suppose to compete with people who do? your basically making it a necessity to hack to keep up. I can go onnn and onnnn you won't change your mind either way just know you're literally killing the game everything you hack. Seriously black/white is the PERFECT example you cannot have a proper duel on there it's sad.
> 
> 
> *If you're EV's and IV'S are perfect you have major advantage, a team of pokemon with perfect IV's and EV's doesn't happen naturally in the game.*


Both on both accounts could happen. U just needed to know how to do it.
It took longer, sure, but it was possible. That also includes Ivs. However, that takes way too long but, it was possible to get perfect IVs. And yes, I do mean getting them naturally.

On this 6th gen, they made it easier so that all pokemon can get perfect EV's and IVs. At this point, in this 6th gen, nothing will be ruined because using stuff like pokegen will have less effect.


----------



## landmasta (Oct 20, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> I think we should stop this off topic debate about cheating and go back to the thread topic itself; it's getting ugly.


 

Can of worms status:
[] Not Open
[X] Open


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh damn, multirom support and automatic save backup already in 2.0? This cart is looking better and better.
I'll be getting one on the day they add 6.x support, and I'm certain my dad will get my brother one too.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2013)

Langin I am not sure Bitch is a great term to be throwing around.



CanuckBuck said:


> [grinding vs just making them] It's a vital part of the game? If everyone hacks there goes that game mechanic? if everyones pokemon are EXACTLY the same there goes any variety in types and breeds. What about people who don't cheat and hack? how are they suppose to compete with people who do? your basically making it a necessity to hack to keep up. I can go onnn and onnnn you won't change your mind either way just know you're literally killing the game everything you hack. Seriously black/white is the PERFECT example you cannot have a proper duel on there it's sad.



Assuming we are sticking to "legal" pokemon (and everybody thus far was) then I do not see it, if you hack in mons unavailable to anybody that played the game normally then there would be issues and I can support calls to leave it out. The game mechanic boils down to a time investment (catch enough pokemon and toss the bad ones, take your pick between some max stats or even stats), if it was an actual equation where you have to properly monitor things and maybe some skill needed to get top grade mons (say perhaps similar to the prestige stuff in COD) then I might still be inclined to ignore calls but I could at least entertain the idea. I argued elsewhere the strategic depth of high level play is not all that much (few viable strategies and low play time for a game).
On the black and white thing that sounds more like impossible mons rather than what we were discussing here.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 20, 2013)

Poketard fight, Poketard fight!


----------



## landmasta (Oct 20, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Poketard fight, Poketard fight!


 

[Redacted]


----------



## Ra1d (Oct 20, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> Erm, you should be supporting Nintendo either way.


 
After I get a flashcart I will keep supporting them,emotionally.

But that's not happening soon,though.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 20, 2013)

Ra1d said:


> After I get a flashcart I will keep supporting them,emotionally.


I lol'd.


----------



## tatripp (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow. This team is awesome. They are really doing a lot of stuff and they keep doing more despite restrictions. Good job gateway team.


----------



## Langin (Oct 20, 2013)

landmasta said:


> ~Snip~


 

What the hell is the meaning of this mate..? Are you here to insult people only so you have a good laugh. I HOPE you change yourself for a bit since I personally don't like your attitude against other people here. It's nothing personal but you are now just bashing a whole country, I wish you good luck with your life mate. 

Can someone explain me a bit how the region spoof works between, this might be a bit of an off topic question but I'd like to have some more info on it since I might consider buying one for Japanese and Korean games.


----------



## landmasta (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh come on, it's been 20 years. Can't we laugh about this shit yet? It was just a joke.

Sorry to anyone offended. Pls feel free to make fun of Algeria.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 20, 2013)

landmasta said:


> *snip*


 

Not cool, not cool ._.


----------



## landmasta (Oct 20, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Not cool, not cool ._.


 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algerian_Civil_War

do your worst.


----------



## Langin (Oct 20, 2013)

landmasta said:


> Oh come on, it's been 20 years. Can't we laugh about this shit yet? It was just a joke.
> 
> Sorry to anyone offended. Pls feel free to make fun of Algeria.


 

Just try to be more careful with your posts, I ain't the one who will kill you for those kind of jokes. But you could at least show some respect to the people who live in Bosnia and who lived 20 years ago. I will never make fun of you because you cheat. You are enjoying the game on your own way of course. But this way is not the way most people like to use since you are making it easier for yourself. I will stop talking about cheating after this post because I am making myself crazy with this arguing all the time. 

Goodnight! ^O^


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 20, 2013)

Langin said:


> Can someone explain me a bit how the region spoof works between, this might be a bit of an off topic question but I'd like to have some more info on it since I might consider buying one for Japanese and Korean games.


 
Region spoof lets you play games not from your region. Only restriction currently is you have to use the rom as original cart does not work in gateway mode. Whether they will add region spoof with original carts or even if they can is unknown.

There is nothing specific to activate it, you enter gateway mode and you are region free and can play any region rom.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 20, 2013)

emo kid 68 said:


> Ok let me just say this. Back when there was the whole debate over should we update over 4.5 or not, it was said MANY times that it was only useful for developers and it will most likely never see the light of day. Lots of people said it wasn't important and we would never be able to use it. I read many times "oh go ahead and update, there's no reason not to". You people have no right to go around saying you warned us not to update. So please stop saying this. It's not like we knew it would go anywhere.
> 
> *steps down off soap box*
> 
> ...




Okay let me just say this. Back when Gateway was first announced, you were 100% against the idea because it didn't/still doesn't allow for homebrew. Then, you receive a free copy, and you're suddenly okay with using it for more than homebrew, and now it's the best thing ever. You, sir, are a hypocrite.

*steps down off soap box*

Sorry, had to get that out of my system. On topic, I don't think we'll see this for a few weeks if not a month or two. I also don't see them getting multirom support out before the update is released (since Poketards outnumber multiromtards).


----------



## TuckerTheWheelman (Oct 20, 2013)

they say they wont stop until they have pokemon and animal crossing support, this upsets me, i want emunand now and not have to wait for this feature when i will just buy pokemon Y.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 20, 2013)

TuckerTheWheelman said:


> they say they wont stop until they have pokemon and animal crossing support, this upsets me, i want emunand now and not have to wait for this feature when i will just buy pokemon Y.


 
Better to release a polished update than a half-assed one. You can wait a little longer.


----------



## TuckerTheWheelman (Oct 20, 2013)

throw that little update into 2.1, it can be polished there


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 20, 2013)

TuckerTheWheelman said:


> throw that little update into 2.1, it can be polished there


 

I'm also pretty sure that one person's complaint isn't going to make it go faster. I'm more impressed that they've come this far.


----------



## TuckerTheWheelman (Oct 20, 2013)

don't get me wrong, I am excited for this update. i was just voicing my opinion


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 20, 2013)

TuckerTheWheelman said:


> don't get me wrong, I am excited for this update. i was just voicing my opinion


 


Oh, I know that. If I came as a bit standoff-ish, I apologize. I think a lot of us are genuinely excited for this update, and as much as we want to see it come now, the team's going to do what they set out to do, and a lot of us want to see a polished update out the door, even if it means waiting a little bit.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 20, 2013)

darkziosj said:


> NOPE, if they add online and a cheat engine jesus that would ruin everyone online games like the ds, i hope they never do, cheaters seriously are cancer in games.


hence why there is no Action replay yet for 3DS


----------



## _kbnft (Oct 20, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> -snip-


I'm just worried that Ninty will release a new fw that prevents emunand to be loaded because Gateway is too busy keeping its promises.

EDIT: I just realized we can probably force fw update from a retail 6.1 game so I'm not worried if Gateway takes forever.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Oct 20, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Do elaborate/why should I respect grinding?


 
It's essentially the "Steroids vs hardwork" argument. While pokegen/sav can be used to make pokemon well within the rules(like steroids), does that make it fair for anyone who did it manually? Not everyone uses pokegen so not everyone is on an even playing field, they are getting a "boost" if you will. You may say they are "saving time" with it but i guarantee you more then half the ppl who use the programs have never IV/EV trained period so they arent saving time if they dont have the skill to begin with. I know some who use it who cant even beat the game or reach lvl 100 without some 3rd party help which is sad. Most ppl who use them have never IV/EV trained because it was so hard in past gens but thats no excuse this gen with super training and destiny knot. But whatever, that's just my opinion.


ON TOPIC: We'll be in for a long wait before this update is released. Im expecting about a month or 2.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Oct 20, 2013)

realreality said:


> This just came in from the gateway site:
> 
> 
> "After receiving alot of emails with questions on our new 2.0 firmware update, we decided to answer some recurring questions :
> ...


 
I was planning on getting the gateway but I can't play regular games on it yet? Can someone please explain because I have pokemon y and wouldnt want to not be able to play it if I have the gateway, afterall it has my save file


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 20, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> I was planning on getting the gateway but I can't play regular games on it yet? Can someone please explain because I have pokemon y and wouldnt want to not be able to play it if I have the gateway, afterall it has my save file


 
Pokemon X&Y are 6.X, unless you have two 3ds, they would have updated you past 4.5, so you can't use Gateway anyway.

As for the actual question. You can't play retail games in Gateway mode at the moment.


----------



## Huntereb (Oct 20, 2013)

indask8 said:


> Interresting, does that mean even people without gateway will be able to play region free cartridges and use emunand (as long as they're still on 4.5), or maybe they've added some sort of anti-piracy (like you have to insert the red gateway cart before first use).


 

I would think so, you would just need to install the Gateway Exploit using a different flashcard.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2013)

The reasons for not using steroids and other forms of doping go somewhat deeper (they often mess you up in a big way) and depending upon the particular implementation of steroids you can kind of exceed biology or indeed your biology. Granted some of the logic used by various doping commissions (especially animal ones) can be a bit suspect but that is possibly a different discussion.

Earlier today I had a quick scan through EV/IV breakdowns (read read the bulbapedia articles). If we are going that far how many of the EV/IV people figured out the system (whether through observation or I will even take reverse engineering code here). Either way it reduces to "grind more" (I can make a fairly simple guide/flow chart I reckon) and I am not inclined to accuse grinding of being a skill or even an activity of great merit as far as being competitive goes (if it helps you relax I am certainly not about to diss it there).

About as far as I can get is it potentially reduces the time taken to achieve equilibrium in high level play and I am not sure pokemon was designed as an alternate reality game.


----------



## Kingfield (Oct 20, 2013)

haha damn sweet. only down side is it sounds like its gonna take a while


----------



## Zaneris (Oct 20, 2013)

Still no 6.x support means a massive amount of potential sales losses for them due to anyone who hasn't bought one yet Nd already has pokemon (biggest release for the 3ds yet). 

If they can't support 6.x eventually, it means a dwindling market for them and eventual demise of the gateway.


----------



## Rinth (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm impressed by what they aim to bring. I'm looking forward to 2.0.



Zaneris said:


> Still no 6.x support means a massive amount of potential sales losses for them due to anyone who hasn't bought one yet Nd already has pokemon (biggest release for the 3ds yet).
> 
> If they can't support 6.x eventually, it means a dwindling market for them and eventual demise of the gateway.


 
That will only be the case if a competitor who can support 6.x comes out. Otherwise people can only wait.

Gateway will probably provide support for 6.x some day, but it may take months.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 20, 2013)

YAH! Can't wait. Having such a good gaem experience with GTA V, and now this..


----------



## Amber Lamps (Oct 20, 2013)

The only reason why I am on version 4.5 still is coincidence.  I stopped gaming after I updated to 4.5 and eventually this gateway came out and I checked and I was at 4.5 so I was golden.  Still waiting for my shipment.  The shop I bought it from has since lowered their price by 5 bucks but won't offer refund the difference even though I haven't recieved it yet lol.  I'll never order there again but it is only 5 dollars which isn't a lot.  Next time, RHS... because RHS is no bullshit.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Oct 21, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> Pokemon X&Y are 6.X, unless you have two 3ds, they would have updated you past 4.5, so you can't use Gateway anyway.
> 
> As for the actual question. You can't play retail games in Gateway mode at the moment.


 

You can play pokemon on a 4.5 3ds can't you, as long as your not connected to the internet, or am I wrong? And is there any way to come out of gatway mode.


----------



## landmasta (Oct 21, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> You can play pokemon on a 4.5 3ds can't you, as long as your not connected to the internet, or am I wrong?


 

Nah, it forces an update


----------



## CJL18 (Oct 21, 2013)

Zaneris said:


> Still no 6.x support means a massive amount of potential sales losses for them due to anyone who hasn't bought one yet Nd already has pokemon (biggest release for the 3ds yet).
> 
> If they can't support 6.x eventually, it means a dwindling market for them and eventual demise of the gateway.


 

There are still enough 3ds out there with 4.5 firmware for them to worry about for a while


----------



## VLinh (Oct 21, 2013)

Zaneris said:


> Still no 6.x support means a massive amount of potential sales losses for them due to anyone who hasn't bought one yet Nd already has pokemon (biggest release for the 3ds yet).
> 
> If they can't support 6.x eventually, it means a dwindling market for them and eventual demise of the gateway.


 

Well the PS3 scene has gotten pretty far for consoles needing downgrading nowadays so I see no problem if there was a way to downgrade the 3DS' firmware but there is the need of eShop and online for some players so if Gateway addresses those, then all's good.

Really looking forward to the progress made from Gateway.


----------



## Cazz (Oct 21, 2013)

Multi-rom.... enough said.

Shut up and take my $!


----------



## inuyasha555 (Oct 21, 2013)

I can play retail games on a 6.3 version while still having Gateway support?

Oh my god, I can keep my Pokemon save, yes! I won't ever have to use my old 3DS with a crooked screen anymore.


----------



## Parasite X (Oct 21, 2013)

I thought I was excited before but now i'm super excited i'm never updating my 3DS


----------



## youra6 (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn it Gateway... Don't make me spend any more money; I beg of you.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 21, 2013)

the gateway team have really been looking at what the users want rather than just doing pointless updates, from the 1.2 update to the 2.0 this is really a major leap. so many cool additions are coming for the end user, with these kind of updates their support can only get stronger. keep up the good work team gateway and thanks for listening..........................sudeki300


----------



## youra6 (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone else think that 2.0 is farther from release than we think? These new features sound amazing, but think of all the time that is required for all QA testing.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 21, 2013)

i don't think they would have added the other stuff unless the were certain that those options worked before making them public, that would make the team look stupid and could damage support....................sudeki300


----------



## youra6 (Oct 21, 2013)

sudeki300 said:


> i don't think they would have added the other stuff unless the were certain that those options worked before making them public, that would make the team look stupid and could damage support....................sudeki300


 
I may be reading too much into it, but sounds like X/Y support is still not fully functioning...Thus saying "we will not stop until we have this working!"


----------



## Luhof (Oct 21, 2013)

Definitely worth its price now.
About that emuNAND, if that means we can access the eshop, buy gaemes and download demos, without having to stop using the Gateway, then that's just awesome. Thank you, GW!


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 21, 2013)

i just think now that they have the EMUnand, this just opens up alot of possibilities for the nand based saves. especially that there is an updated nand image that will trick the 3DS into thinking that the device is up to date with the latest firmware......................sudeki300


----------



## Boy12 (Oct 21, 2013)

sudeki300 said:


> i just think now that they have the EMUnand, this just opens up alot of possibilities for the nand based saves. especially that there is an updated nand image that will trick the 3DS into thinking that the device is up to date with the latest firmware......................sudeki300


 
Awesome indeed!


----------



## mrtofu (Oct 21, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Pokeman060 (Oct 21, 2013)

When they said: 
_"Will you support retail gamecards? Yes, we will add an option to launch the original firmware (with emunand support) so you can play retail gamecards."_



What do they mean? Does this mean that when you get a *physical, bought copy* of a game, you can play it without updating the 3DS by using emuNAND (which you use by having the SD card with the latest firmware in the 3DS)?

Or does it mean that you can get a *digital copy* of a game (bought from the 3DS, probably from eShop) and play it without updating the 3DS (so its still Gateway Compatible/ so you can still play games with the Gateway after) by using emuNAND?


----------



## realreality (Oct 21, 2013)

Pokeman060 said:


> When they said:
> _"Will you support retail gamecards? Yes, we will add an option to launch the original firmware (with emunand support) so you can play retail gamecards."_
> 
> 
> ...


They meant a physical copy, but you might also be able to download digital copies (you have to wait for the release to see).


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 21, 2013)

WatchGintama said:


> The site is down. Maybe they're updating it?


 



Works fine on my end
http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.gateway-3ds.com/


Edit: I suspect their site is experiencing a lot of traffic


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Oct 21, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Works fine on my end
> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://www.gateway-3ds.com/


 

well, that was two hours ago


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 21, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> well, that was two hours ago


 

I got ninja'd lol


----------



## Parasite X (Oct 21, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Damn, Gateway just keeps shitting on the haters. They didn't answer the most important question though.. ETA for the 2.0 update.


 

Raichu is so adorable but its a shame Raichu didn't get a mega evolution


----------



## Pokeman060 (Oct 21, 2013)

realreality said:


> They meant a physical copy, but you might also be able to download digital copies (you have to wait for the release to see).


 
So it is when you put the SD card with the latest firmware into the 3DS, then you can put a physical game cart (that would require a higher firmware to play) into the 3DS, then play it without updating the 3DS. And therefore, if you don't update the 3DS's firmware, then you can still use Gateway. Is this right?


----------



## Rob Blou (Oct 22, 2013)

:S Nintendo will probably release the new ID Network system with Miiverse (for the 3ds) before chrismas. That's gonna be a tough decision since I'm still on 5.1 and waiting for any exploit for it.


----------



## realreality (Oct 22, 2013)

Pokeman060 said:


> So it is when you put the SD card with the latest firmware into the 3DS, then you can put a physical game cart (that would require a higher firmware to play) into the 3DS, then play it without updating the 3DS. And therefore, if you don't update the 3DS's firmware, then you can still use Gateway. Is this right?


Yes, pretty much.


----------



## nitrozz (Oct 22, 2013)

still no luck for fw 6.0


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2013)

nitrozz said:


> still no luck for fw 6.0


 

They updated their faq on their website, but it still doesn't teach us anything we don't know. Make with it what you will. Nothing is really ever set in stone.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 22, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Read the last part of FAQ again please


 

It's not really anything we haven't heard of though. When you put it like that, it sounds like they already have it running. Could be anywhere between now and the next couple months/years.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> It's not really anything we haven't heard of though. When you put it like that, it sounds like they already have it running. Could be anywhere between now and the next couple months/years.


 

Good point, I worded that weird. Fixed.


----------

